# Help, pork butt turned out a little dry



## mrmerck (May 21, 2017)

I decided to do my first butt since I bought my Smokin-it 1 electric smoker. My wife thought it was good but I know she was being too nice and it could have been more moist.

I`m hoping you guys might give me some tips after I provide the details of the smoke.

1. Bone-in butt weighing 7.9 lbs

2. Preparation.. Injected it with a generous amount of apple juice and coated with Jeff`s Rub.

3. Started it at 11:30 pm at 220 degrees

4. Used one chunk of apple wood for smoke flavor

5. By 8:30 am I a was getting an internal temp of 169 degrees

6. By 1:30 it was 182 degrees

7. Removed it at an internal temp of 196 around 5 :00 pm some 17 1/2 hours after the start at continuous 220 degrees

8. Foiled the butt and let it rest for an hour

My thermometer is not a fancy one, a cheapo Taylor that came from WalMart.

What might attribute to the dryness?

Thanks!


----------



## noboundaries (May 21, 2017)

You did everything right, but believe it or not, dryness on a pork butt means it needed more time.  I know, it is counterintuitive, but that's the issue.  220F chamber temp is pretty low and works, but adds to the time of the cook.  A 9.2 lb butt I did at the end of April at 233F chamber temp (12 hours) then 275F chamber temp (7.5 hours) only reached 199F IT before I ran out of fuel and didn't feel like adding any more.  The butt was acceptable, but needed just a few more degrees to hit the bite I like. 

Next time try 225-250F chamber temp and do everything like you did. 

Most pork butts are succulent between 200-205F IT.  Personally, my sweet spot is 201-203F internal temp.  I've had a few butts get tender at 195F, and a few didn't get tender until 207-210F, but those are rare.  The majority are in that 200-205F range.  Only a few degrees can make a big difference.  For example, on the opposite end of the issue is mushy.  A pork butt can be perfect at 201, but mushy at 207.


----------



## joe black (May 21, 2017)

Ray has given you some excellent pointers.  Did you wrap the butt when you had the IT of 169* at 8:30?  That would have been a good idea especially with the addition of 1/2 cup of apple juice.  This step could have moved up your removal time to the 1:30 mark.

The best move overall is to get your cook temp closer to the 250* mark.

Good luck,   Joe


----------



## padronman (May 24, 2017)

Seems you did everything right but as was said before I don't pull till I reach 205F and I don't ever wrap.  One thought I had was that it was just a crappy butt......I've gotten them before.  Now I stick to a known good source and all come out amazing.  I also don't inject.....should be no need to for a moist but as that comes from the fat and broken down collegen.   Look up on here SoFlaQuers finishing sauce......I use it exclusively and adds another level of awesomeness.

Scott


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 24, 2017)

Yep.  Like said.  

I cook my butts at 240 (approximately LOL) and wrap at the stall.  I don't inject.  I NEVER consider them done til they hit that magic 205 IT.  Always great.

Gary


----------



## sauced (May 24, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Yep. Like said.
> 
> I cook my butts at 240 (approximately LOL) and wrap at the stall. I don't inject. I NEVER consider them done til they hit that magic 205 IT. Always great.
> 
> Gary


Yes...that is the way to go!! 205 is the magic number!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2017)

Yep, what they said  205 & your set to go.

I like to smoke mine at 270-280. I don't wrap, & they get done quicker with little to no stall.

Al


----------



## fwismoker (May 24, 2017)

My best advice would be only to use the internal temp as a guide to when it's almost done but go by actually probe tender for when it is done.    When you probe it and it goes in like a hot knife through butter it's done.  Also the bone will pull cleanly.


----------

